# Las Vegas Now Has One Less Casino For The Montecito Has Closed it Doors!



## Mavrick

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e.../Ausiello-Report/Ausiello-Scoop-Nbc/800033830


----------



## Earl Bonovich

So it has begun.....


----------



## machavez00

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

How am I going to get my Nikki Cox fix?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Oh... I am sure she will find a role on a new show...

Maybe LipStick Jungle...


----------



## kocuba

Atleast they waited till Knight Rider aired to cancel the season. :lol:


----------



## kocuba

machavez00 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> How am I going to get my Nikki Cox fix?


Reruns?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Oh well. I gave up on this about two years ago. It never seemed to amount to much. Too light for a crime drama, too much violence for a soap. I'm sure there were those who tuned in to see the skin but that wasn't enough to keep it going.


----------



## tcusta00

She hasn't been on the show since last year anyway... probably part of the problem...


----------



## Mavrick

machavez00 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> How am I going to get my Nikki Cox fix?


I prefered Vanessa Marcil over Nikki Cox anyway so I did not really miss her.


----------



## kocuba

Earl Bonovich said:


> Oh... I am sure she will find a role on a new show...
> 
> Maybe LipStick Jungle...


Or Video Game

http://imdb.com/title/tt1174039/

:lol:


----------



## frederic1943

When the series debuted in 2003, it was hounded by critics who said it wouldn't last very long. For the 2004-2005 season, it was the only show NBC renewed for a second season.


----------



## RunnerFL

machavez00 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> How am I going to get my Nikki Cox fix?


Uhh, shows how much you pay attention. She left the show last year and hasn't been on all year. She was replaced with a MUCH hotter model.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer

I am a blonde guy so Molly Sims to me is the prettiest gal on the show. Hey Cheryl Ladd looks terrific for her age...


----------



## Smooth Jazzer

One more question? Do you guys prefer Jamess Caan or the former USC Trojan alum Tom Selleck as Cooper? I had to throw the Trojan thing in there! OK?


----------



## tcusta00

I liked Magnum on the show. Oh well, moot point now! I'm sure he's not hurting for work/money.


----------



## Sirshagg

machavez00 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> How am I going to get my Nikki Cox fix?


She hasn;t been on the show for a while anyway.


----------



## Sirshagg

Mavrick said:


> I prefered Vanessa Marcil over Nikki Cox anyway so I did not really miss her.


Now her I'll miss.


----------



## TNGTony

Friday nights is where you put TV shows to KILL THEM. Las Vegas was the exception that proved the rule. But a show like that on a Sunday through Thursday night would have done much better in the ratings.

:::Sigh::: I will really miss that show.

For the record, the cast shake up was what finally KILLED the show! I like Tom, but not as much as tough guy James Caan. I also didn't like the character "Cooper". He just stood around and looked suave. He never did anything but bowl!

The 9 month hiatus didn't help things much either.

See ya
Tony


----------



## cdizzy

Mavrick said:


> I prefered Vanessa Marcil over Nikki Cox anyway so I did not really miss her.


Me too! My wife will be PO'd to say the least.


----------



## Mavrick

I still wish that they at least once would have had Cooper drive up to the Montecito in a Red Ferrari 308.


----------



## Supramom2000

Speaking from the female perspective, I thought Nikki Cox was much more attractive than the new gal who married Mike. But I was very tired of "Mary's" drama queen life. The new gal certainly spiced things up more and was a lot of fun.


----------



## phat78boy

Smooth Jazzer said:


> One more question? Do you guys prefer Jamess Caan or the former USC Trojan alum Tom Selleck as Cooper? I had to throw the Trojan thing in there! OK?


I preferd Caan.


----------



## racton1

phat78boy said:


> I preferd Caan.


I liked Caan better on this show because he did more acting. Selleck didn't get the scripts to do much with but he is my favorite actor of the two.

I have to agree with a previous poster that Molly Sims was the best girl on the show. I didn't like her being pregnant though because you couldn't see the figure as well. Her face made up for it though.


----------



## cdc101

phat78boy said:


> I preferd Caan.


KAAAAHHHHHHN!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## n3ntj

machavez00 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> How am I going to get my Nikki Cox fix?


Yowza!


----------



## frederic1943

I remember the show called 'Nikki' that was on the WB for a couple of seasons 2000-2002. With Nikki Cox as a Las Vegas showgirl wed to a professional wrestler, played as Nick von Esmarch. Nikki constantly tries to find a job as show girl, but instead she has to take on one crappy job after another. Her husband isn't much successful with his career as wrestler. He constantly tries to make it happen and tries never to lose faith.

In one episode she may have to dance topless:
*Husband* - No wife of mine will show her breasts to strangers!
*Nikki* - They're my breasts!
*Husband* - Yeah, but I play with them more!


----------



## ThomasM

machavez00 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> How am I going to get my Nikki Cox fix?


She left the show at the end of last year's season so you haven't been getting your "fix" in almost a year.


----------

